# Blowing Coat Early?



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Raffi won't be 6 months old until the end of the month. Could he be blowing coat already? When I went to brush him tonight he had matts in several places and his pin brush filled with hair several times. I must say he was very patient with me as I worked the matts out. It was probably the best he has ever behaved for brushing and I know it must have pulled a bit when his brush first hit a Matt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's AWFULLY young for blowing coat, but some Havanese just mat more than others in general, and he looks like he has a pretty curly coat. They mat more.

I would strongly suggest that you start combing him rather than brushing. It's just about impossible to get down to the skin and not miss mats with a pin brush. That's a better tool for fluffing them up, or to use to separate hair while drying them. A good quality slicker brush can also be useful one you have figured out where the mat is. Then you can also go over the whole dog with the slicker to remove loose hair once you have removed all the mats.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you Karen. I also have a comb but have not purchased a slicker yet. He is more curly when he has gotten wet and we are in our rain/thunderstorm/tornado season here in Texas. Maybe it was from him getting wet from the grass.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Raffi'sMom said:


> Thank you Karen. I also have a comb but have not purchased a slicker yet. He is more curly when he has gotten wet and we are in our rain/thunderstorm/tornado season here in Texas. Maybe it was from him getting wet from the grass.


Yes, if they have even the TINIEST start of a mat, and then get wet, that causes to mat to felt, and get MUCH worse.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

krandall said:


> Yes, if they have even the TINIEST start of a mat, and then get wet, that causes to mat to felt, and get MUCH worse.


That makes sense. It would be like using steam, heat and pressure to felt wool.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yes, if they have even the TINIEST start of a mat, and then get wet, that causes to mat to felt, and get MUCH worse.


Oh gosh. I didn't know that! I wonder how much else I don't know.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy still hasn't blown his coat and he is 11 months old this week.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You should comb your Hav out completely BEFORE you bathe him/her. I made that mistake when Emmie was a puppy. She got really dirty playing at the beach so I thought I'd put her in the bath (without combing first) and use lots of conditioner to work through the tangles but it made her mats even worse; they ended up resembling dreadlocks. What a mess! I learned my lesson and don't do that anymore!


----------

